# Mobile Field Trial



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open is a delayed quad. Three birds shot down, retrieve the go bird, come back to the line, then the flyer is shot and sluished in the water, go get flyer, then other two marks. Two retired marks retire to lay out blinds.

Thats all I know regards,

Aaron*


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

I heard the open was running sloowww. Does anyone know how many dogs ran?

Also, any Q results?


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

I believe dog #15 starts in the a.m.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*33 to the second in the open. Amateur ran several dogs and then scrapped first. Got another one set and they are off. Land blind in the open is around 300 or so yards, very good blind that is getting some answers.

All I know Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

11 back to the water marks in the Open. 
Mark Smith has Moose & Cody, Bobby Lane has Ali. 
Don't know the others.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to Rob Elias,Charlie Moody for Derby first with Church....Bobby Lane got second with Chief....don't know rest.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Open call backs to 4th:
1, 7, 29, 39, 44, 45, 59, 65, 67, 73, & 80


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job to Sonia Leidman's CHIP, he and Dave Smith WON the Q!!!!

That's all I heard.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good deal Chip and Dave!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*22 to the second in the Am. Sorry don't know numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jim Harvey said:


> Great job to Sonia Leidman's CHIP, he and Dave Smith WON the Q!!!!
> 
> That's all I heard.


That's great Sonia!  Congrats!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Huge congrats to Chip, Sonia & Dave Smith! It took some time with several near-misses for QAA but Chip has turned into a real competitor.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*9 to the last in the Am.

Aaron*


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Sonia and Chip


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats to Team Southlake: 
1st Bobby Lane/Ali
3rd Mark Smith/Cody
Jam Mark Smith/Moose

Ryan Brasseaux 2nd & 4th

Last series had a long bird of 506 yards with about 
a 300 yard swim and another 150 yard punch. Heard Ali
stepped on it. 15-20 minutes per dog.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Southlake!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Looziana boys !!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Go Ali Go! You are the man. Raven and I are sitting at home cheering you all of the way. Good job Bobby Lane.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Ali, Mr. Mark, & Ryan.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Amateur Results:

1. 28- AFC Iron Lines Sergeant Pepper!!!! WOOOHOOOO

2. 4

3. 36

4. 3- FC Westwoods Sunday Silence!!!! WOO double HOOO!!!

RJ- 48

Big shout out to my co-owner Davis on a great weekend with the boys!!!! Also, congratz to the others that placed!!! Thanks to all the judges workers et. al that helped put on the trial!!!!!

Cloud 9 Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Aaron. That's great!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Aaron and Davis


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hahha Bobby ....you did get a piece of the AM !! Good job !!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Aaron!!!

Great news.

Mike


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Bobby Lane and Ali! 

I hope my Ali puppy follows in his sires footsteps.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Amateur Results:
> 
> 1. 28- AFC Iron Lines Sergeant Pepper!!!! WOOOHOOOO
> 
> ...


Congrats Aaron to you and Davis


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Good on you Aaron getting both to place and one a win, Woo HOOO


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Aaron so good to hear great news on you and the boys. What a great weekend.

Congrats to you and your dogs!!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Way to go Aaron!!!!

From Team Pedro.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

congrats AAron! Now the pressure is on.... when the dogs come to you, you now have to kick some butt also!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. And special thanks to Dave Smith for the work he's doing with Chip. This good news couldn't have come at a better time for me.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Amateur Results:
> 
> 1. 28- AFC Iron Lines Sergeant Pepper!!!! WOOOHOOOO
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Big Weekend!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Pepper was in the last series of the Open and bailed out early on the 500 yard long retired. It had a two hundred yard swim and Davis was hesitant about running Pepper in the AM finals. Pepper is one week shy of TEN years old, and he still acts like a wild two year old. Lots of go and style. 

I'm glad you stayed the course, Davis. Congrats to you and Aaron for a fabulous weekend. What a way to hand him off! I enjoyed seeing you and the rest of you southerners. Great hospitality and grounds by the Mobile Club. Help is fabulous. What a great place! We saw some fabulous dogs, including Pepper!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats aaron


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Pepper was in the last series of the Open and bailed out early on the 500 yard long retired. It had a two hundred yard swim and Davis was hesitant about running Pepper in the AM finals. Pepper is one week shy of TEN years old, and he still acts like a wild two year old. Lots of go and style.
> 
> I'm glad you stayed the course, David. Congrats to you and Aaron for a fabulous weekend. What a way to hand him off! I enjoyed seeing you and the rest of you southerners. Great hospitality and grounds by the Mobile Club. Help is fabulous. What a great place! We saw some fabulous dogs, including Pepper!


Pepper comes by his longevity natually. I believe his momma was running trials past 10. Good lines.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A BIG congrats Aaron! 

Will you be buying the crawfish this coming weekend?;-)


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Which dogs did Ryan Brasseaux get 2nd and 4th with in the Open?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Aaron.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

C. Johnson said:


> Which dogs did Ryan Brasseaux get 2nd and 4th with in the Open?


2nd - Wave the Flag (Glory) owner Pat Huckaby
4th - Nobody Moves Nobody Gets Hurt (Brutus) owner Ken Barton

I didnt see the blinds but 1st and 2nd places were likely a coin toss. Ali and Glory both had GREAT jobs in the last series and both hammered that 500+ (with about a 300 yard swim) Mark.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

As a judge I can tell you that it was a clear choice but it was between those two dogs. Both had super trials going. 

Ali lined the left hand short bird with no hunt and Glory had a fairly large hunt for the length of the bird. That was the difference.

Both were SPECTACULAR on the Monster mark. After dogs completed the 200 yards swim they had to charge up a pretty steep hill with an old fenceline weeds and garbage between them and the bird. Some dogs hit that cover and broke down and hunted. These two charged through it like it wasn't there. I will never forget it and I bet the handlers/owners won't either.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds like a cool last series! I would have loved to see little Glory on that big mark!

Congratulations to Pat, Ken, and Ryan on a great weekend! Great trial for the Native Sun Team!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

congrats ryan, charlie, and bobby


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Ryan and I were talking on the line after Glory stomped on that big monster mark. She was the first to run. The other one he ran that did that was Norman when he was the only dog to smack a killer mark when I judged him in the Open at Sooner. He won it going away and titled. Almost became true with Glory. She's a sweetie with a whole lot of ability..and heart.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tim West said:


> As a judge I can tell you that it was a clear choice but it was between those two dogs. Both had super trials going.
> 
> Ali lined the left hand short bird with no hunt and Glory had a fairly large hunt for the length of the bird. That was the difference.
> 
> Both were SPECTACULAR on the Monster mark. After dogs completed the 200 yards swim they had to charge up a pretty steep hill with an old fenceline weeds and garbage between them and the bird. Some dogs hit that cover and broke down and hunted. These two charged through it like it wasn't there. I will never forget it and I bet the handlers/owners won't either.



If either retriever were mine..I would be printing this off to save in their memoirs. Great remarks by their judge to cherish. 

Congratulations to all who ran and those who placed..

Great read regards, 

Judy


----------

